# AKC name



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I need an AKC name for Jett. I got his registration papers in the mail today and I want to fill them out and get him all registered. What do you guys think? 
Some info:
Name: Jett
Breeder: Divine Maltese/ Ballet Blanc Maltese
Sire: Ch. Divine's Just for Keeps
Dam: Ch. Divine's Indecent Friendship Gift
Anything else? 

Thanks, Lori


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane?

I have been trying to come up with one for Fenway too...


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck! I couldn't hardly think of any for Daisy and Toby. Their's ended up Crazy Daisy May and Twinkle Toes Toby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I need an AKC name for Jett. I got his registration papers in the mail today and I want to fill them out and get him all registered. What do you guys think?
> Some info:
> Name: Jett
> Breeder: Divine Maltese/ Ballet Blanc Maltese
> ...



How about Divine's Jett For Keeps







or
Divine's Gift of Jett


----------



## kellyu (Apr 4, 2006)

Oooh this is fun!










Some ideas:

-Divine's Keep on Jetting

-Divine's Jetts for Friendship (kind of sounds like Just for Friendship?) 


Hmmm...I'll let you know if I think of anymore. Good Luck!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, I am probably cracking up, but here goes;

Divine's Jett My Style
Divine's Turbo Jett
Divine's J. Paul Jetty
Divine's Jett Set
Divine's Jett Us Entertain You

I was just watching a dog show and they had a Divine Maltese!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone these are adorable suggestions!!! Now I just need to pick one haha. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane?
> 
> I have been trying to come up with one for Fenway too...[/B]



OMG!! I love that...you are a hoot!! Divine's Leaving On a Jettplane.....How clever is that!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you pick one yet?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">I found this to be hard as well. We have a Bullmastiff named Presley, because my husband is a HUGE Elvis fan...anyway when trying to think of an AKC name for Gracie, my gf came up with a really cute one. *Presley's Gracie Land*...lol. I didn't use it, but kind of wish I had. I went with Gracie, My Diamond in the Ruff. It has a sentimental meaning to me, which is easy to figure out...lol.

Jetts Be Friends

Divine's Baby Jett

Jetts Divine Design

Ack....I dont know...good luck.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Did you pick one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your new siggy photos! I also would like to know if Jett has a name offically yet.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Jett is adorable. Are you allowed to use his breeder's name in the registration since that could affect the name you choose. I was not allowed to use Divine in Skeeter's name so I named him Skeeter The Cute Little One.

Mystique let me use her name, so Sassy's name is Mystique's Little Miss Sassy. 

I still have not registered Panda or Lexi. I have many cute names for Lexi all with Chalet in front of them since Susie Pham would like me to use her name.

Congratulations on your new puppy! I am happy for you. I heard many nice things about Ballet Blanc Maltese's socialization program.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi



> I need an AKC name for Jett. I got his registration papers in the mail today and I want to fill them out and get him all registered. What do you guys think?
> Some info:
> Name: Jett
> Breeder: Divine Maltese/ Ballet Blanc Maltese
> ...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh hmm I wasnt informed that I couldnt use Divine in his name. Did you get that specific information with your registration? I just emailed Angie about it so we'll see. I was gonna use Divine's Leavin on a Jettplane or Divine's Jett for Keeps







I thought that they were all so cute though! I wanted to sort of get Ballet Blanc in there too though but that one is kind of a mouth-full...too many breeders haha. We'll see!

And Yes, I was very happy with getting my puppy from Linda Nelson (of Ballet Blanc). She really really cares about her puppies and does great things with them before they go to their forever homes.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

On the registration form I was not given permission to use the Divine name so I called Angie and she told me I could not use her name in the AKC name. I forgot why. But maybe she only allows show dogs to use her name and not Maltese with limited registration? Does your puppy have limited registration (can't be bred and must be spayed) or is your puppy full registration and must be shown before breeding? Skeeter could have never been a show dog since he had two retained testicles so it was known he was going to be a pet only.

Jett is adorable and if Divine let you use her name, both names are wonderful. 

I am assuming that Carole got to use the name Divine Bella since she bought an older puppy that was being kept for show and was maybe registered already or maybe that is just her call name and she could not use the name Divine on her AKC registration or she was treated special since her Maltese was destined to be a show puppy but then was placed as a pet? Divine Bella is very pretty. The Pashes/Marcris combination produces very pretty Maltese. Jett is a Pashes/Marcris combination.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi in NJ







> Oh hmm I wasnt informed that I couldnt use Divine in his name. Did you get that specific information with your registration? I just emailed Angie about it so we'll see. I was gonna use Divine's Leavin on a Jettplane or Divine's Jett for Keeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Jett is adorable. Are you allowed to use his breeder's name in the registration since that could affect the name you choose. I was not allowed to use Divine in Skeeter's name so I named him Skeeter The Cute Little One.
> 
> Mystique let me use her name, so Sassy's name is Mystique's Little Miss Sassy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hi Linda,

Just getting ready to go to bed. I have to be up early and I am still up since I am not tired.

My adorable Sassy's mom is Misty and her dad is Master. She was born 12-01-2001 and is now almost 4.5 years of age and 6.2 lbs. She has that cute little button face and just loves to go for walks, play chase me with my furkidz and cuddle with me at night after giving me so many kisses for letting her sleep beside me.









Who are the parents of your precious Kissi. I just love her name and her AKC name. When was she born?

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi</span>

------------

Mystique let me use her name, so Sassy's name is Mystique's Little Miss Sassy. 


Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi

Susan,

-------------------------------------------------------
My Kissi is a Mystique baby too...I wonder if your Sassy and my Kissi (Mystique's Enchanted AirCastle) are related????
Linda
Breeder: Divine Maltese/ Ballet Blanc Maltese


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hi Linda,
> 
> Just getting ready to go to bed. I have to be up early and I am still up since I am not tired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

<span style="color:#FF6600">Hi Linda,

Sassy was estimated to be at the most 4.5 lbs and was placed due to her underbite. I had thought it would be a slight underbite (but was much worse and the teeth were not aligned) since Susan had wanted to keep her for show but at 10 weeks she was evaluated by the breeder of the parents (Divine sold the parents to Mystique) and she was placed as a pet. She was shipped to me on a direct short flight I brought at 12 weeks. She fluctuates between 6 lbs and 6.6 lbs and is now a very trim 6.2 lbs which is her best weight. She has no fat on her at all. Most of the time those formulas do not work I am finding out. 

My Sassy is a dominant little outgoing fun little girl and is not shy at all. She loves to go for walks and now loves her mommy (me) so much. It took awhile for her and me to bond tightly but now she and I are so attached with her sleeping cuddled up next to me at night and giving me so many kisses when she knows how special she is when she is sleeping next to me. She loves all visitors and just loves a lot of attention. She loves bows in her hair knowing she is so cute. My Sassy got cuter as she got older and filled out. Her personality gets better as she gets older and I love her so much.

I know a John King who owns Sassy's brother, Beau who says he is not shy either. His second puppy from Susan Bates, "Alex", has the same parents as your Kissi and is a little shy but lovable and he is happy with him also. So either Rhett produces more timid puppies due to his genes or Kissi and Alex were just the submissive puppies in the litter. Alexi is also more white than Beau so I think Misty bred to Rhett produces less color in the puppies. Rhett is so cute and so is Misty. Of course I feel Sassy's father, Master is so handsome also.

That is cute how you named your little girl. I am happy your father was so wonderful to you. I wish my father would be like that but my mom was so wonderful to me so I was blessed to have my mother with me for the first 16 years of my life before she passed away.

I would love to see pictures of your little girl. I am happy Kissi helped you with your loss of your Silky. I am sorry about his passing away.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda and Lexi</span>------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Susan,
I am so glad to meet someone else who has one of Mystique's babies Kissi was born 6-27-2003 (almost 3 years old) Her mom was also Misty and her dad was Rhett. (we have 1/2 sisters!) She was not expected to be very big ...probably just barely 4 lbs ( if that) which is why Susan sold her to me..."surprise"...she is now 5 lbs (actually a little overweight). She is a very special little girl. When she came to me I had just lost my Silky of 16 1/2 years and was totally heartbroken. I needed her to help me heal, that probably wasn't fair to her but I have no clue what I would do without her. Her only problem is she is very timid ...is your Sassy timid at all?? 

As for her name, when I was a little girl my Dad used to build me "Air Castles" (those were things that he let me hope for even though we could not afford them...he could never tell me "no"...he would always say "we'll see")...so I guess I kinda named her for my Dad for never denying me my dreams. 
Kissi's Mom

Susan,

-------------------------------------------------------
My Kissi is a Mystique baby too...I wonder if your Sassy and my Kissi (Mystique's Enchanted AirCastle) are related????
Linda


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Linda

Just getting ready to go to bed. I have to be up early and I am still up since I am not tired.

My adorable Sassy's mom is Misty and her dad is Master. She was born 12-01-2001 and is now almost 4.5 years of age and 6.2 lbs. She has that cute little button face and just loves to go for walks, play chase me with my furkidz and cuddle with me at night after giving me so many kisses for letting her sleep beside me.









Who are the parents of your precious Kissi. I just love her name and her AKC name. When was she born?


Mystique let me use her name, so Sassy's name is Mystique's Little Miss Sassy. 


Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a question. What would be the purpose of registering a pet Maltese. I have the papers here but have not registered either two of my girls. I would think it only helpful if you were breeding, showing, or in agility? So just curious if there is a good reason for me to register?


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> I have a question. What would be the purpose of registering a pet Maltese. I have the papers here but have not registered either two of my girls. I would think it only helpful if you were breeding, showing, or in agility? So just curious if there is a good reason for me to register?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*
I think it is good to register to promote responsible breeding of our lovely maltese. The breeders work so hard to create such gorgeous, loving, and well-rounded maltese, that in MY opinion only, it would be a slap in the face to not wear their name with pride. Because the AKC "popularity" goes by how many PET and show dogs were registered in any given breed in a year... we do have to worry about the breed becoming too "popular" with the public and more irresponsible breeding to occur. That especially happens when a breed wins best in show, like a bichon did... and then the public feels the need to get a pup from that breed. We haven't had to worry about that too much yet in the malt! 

That shouldn't stop us from showing off our well-bred babies though. It is just a special icing to the cake... many people on SM spent months, if not years, trying to find the best breeder for them... and their furbabies should carry on the name of the kennel. I hope I am not speaking out of turn but that is how I feel.*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=192942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you clarify. How does registering our pet Maltese promote resonsible breeding? I don't understand how registering a pet puppy promotes anything except lining the AKC pockets and I am not especially a fan of AKC. I am not trying to be rude to your thoughts. I just don't understand what you are trying to say. If I thought it was of benefit to Divine Maltese or Pashes Maltese...or my dogs in some way I would be happy to register my pets. I just need to understand how it is a benefit....so if anyone can clarify I would be truly appreciative.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=192957
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well I know the AKC is controversial, I am not talking about that. I mean that if the breeder will allow you, it is good to get their kennel name out there by registering even pets - often the pet quality malts out there are extremely close to the standard with only 1 or 2 aspects that are "off" - those dogs still represent a breeding line though! Also the one thing the AKC does that is good is promote DNA testing of dogs, and this is not just important for the breeders of show dogs - but to ensure that ALL dogs coming from a kennel are healthy. The AKC now tracks breeders and genetics (health) along a timeline too, so I think it's important to give the breeder "credit" for working so hard to better our breed. Also if heaven forbid something were to happen to the health of our babies, the AKC or Canine Health Foundation would want to know where the pets came from (a great example is the work that has been done to create healthy hearts in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.) The system for bettering breed health is sooo important!

I think if I were not as involved in the show world, I would not care as much - but since I am, I firmly believe that we cannot ONLY register show / breedable dogs. Another special thing is that I have received over 60 requests for my Mickey Mouse breeder ALREADY from his outings with me and on the internet from seeing his photos. I think it's important to give the breeder a pat on the back because it certainly isn't easy to breed these little darlings WELL. Of course you, or anyone else can say... that it doesn't matter because nobody will see your dog's "official" AKC registered name - but the person registering will, and the breeder as well! ETA: I know this is a ridiculous analogy, but it is the same with my masters and later PhD certificate diplomas. It doesn't really matter that I have the piece of paper or WHERE I went to grad school, but the fact that I DID and have extensive work that went behind the degree that matters. It is the same in my mind with the AKC papers, it's the BACKGROUND and tremendous effort for our malts and not the actual registering paper that matters. I hope that explains my position a little more clearly.







*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have a question. What would be the purpose of registering a pet Maltese. I have the papers here but have not registered either two of my girls. I would think it only helpful if you were breeding, showing, or in agility? So just curious if there is a good reason for me to register?[/B]


<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">I did not register Cooper because I knew I wasn't going to breed him or show him. I did register Gracie because I had thought about breeding and showing her. As she got older I found her teeth ended up coming in crooked on the bottom, and it seems her back end is a bit higher than the front.....so that squashed that. Other than that I think she meets all other standards.</span>


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">On the registration form I was not given permission to use the Divine name so I called Angie and she told me I could not use her name in the AKC name. I forgot why. But maybe she only allows show dogs to use her name and not Maltese with limited registration? Does your puppy have limited registration (can't be bred and must be spayed) or is your puppy full registration and must be shown before breeding? Skeeter could have never been a show dog since he had two retained testicles so it was known he was going to be a pet only.

Jett is adorable and if Divine let you use her name, both names are wonderful. 

I am assuming that Carole got to use the name Divine Bella since she bought an older puppy that was being kept for show and was maybe registered already or maybe that is just her call name and she could not use the name Divine on her AKC registration or she was treated special since her Maltese was destined to be a show puppy but then was placed as a pet? Divine Bella is very pretty. The Pashes/Marcris combination produces very pretty Maltese. Jett is a Pashes/Marcris combination.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi in NJ</span>







> Oh hmm I wasnt informed that I couldnt use Divine in his name. Did you get that specific information with your registration? I just emailed Angie about it so we'll see. I was gonna use Divine's Leavin on a Jettplane or Divine's Jett for Keeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I need an AKC name for Jett. I got his registration papers in the mail today and I want to fill them out and get him all registered. What do you guys think?
> Some info:
> Name: Jett
> Breeder: Divine Maltese/ Ballet Blanc Maltese
> ...


How about:

Divine's Indecent Keeper of the Gift

Divines Indecent Gift of Friendship

Divines Indecent Friendship for Keeps

Good luck and best wishes, Nedra


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> <span style="color:#FF0000">From reading these posts that Carole has not yet registered her Bella Maltese, then only her pet name is Divine Bella. I doubt it if Divine Maltese will allow her to register her pet using her kennel name since she usually only allows her kennel name to be used to register her show dogs based on my experience unless she has changed her mind. Carole, please look on your AKC Registration papers and let Jett's mom know if there is permission given by Divine to use her name. There is a space where she has to write in her Kennel's name and sign it to give you permission to use her name. This way Jett's Mom will be able to think of a name so when she gets her AKC Registration Papers after Spaying Jett, she will be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Divine, along with a few other excellent breeders, is one of the only ones who uses registration names for show dogs only. I have spoken with dozens of other AMA breeders who DO allow for registration of pets as well. Even the AMA (American Maltese Association) states that for PETS, limited registration will be given (this still allows the kennel name to be used but just a spay/neuter agreement and no breeding or showing rights.) This does NOT mean that you cannot register the pet at all! As per the AMA: "I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements." It's alright, we all have to do what is best in our hearts but I will proudly register my Mickey Mouse as I did Snow White. Have a great day!





























*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Carole can register (limited registration) her Precious Bella with any name she chooses and can call her any name she chooses but can not use the name Divine on her AKC registration form as part of the name. So this does help since the names others have suggested, including Nedra, can not be used since the name can not have the Kennel as part of the name. Hence, we need to help Jetta's mom think of a new name without Divine in front of the AKC name.

I wish I had registered Panda despite it only putting money in the AKC pockets since it is nice to have one more way to prove that my little girl is my furbaby in case someone tries stealing her. The microchip helps but registering her is like a birth certificate. But Carole does say she registered Bella with another organization so that is in itself like a birth certificate. I love reading about how happy Carole is with Bella. It was a perfect match.

My Skeeter was registered with limited registration and so was my Sassy. My Panda has not been registered and my Lexi I may still register with limited registration.

Susan, Furbaby Mom to Skeeter, Sassy, Panda and Lexi


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*That is right, the breeder themselves have to agree to the use of their name... I wonder if Linda Nelson @ Ballet Blanc allows it or not? The "permission granting" is explained here on the AKC registration FAQ:

AKC LIMITED AND FULL REGISTRATION NAMING FAQ

I love all of the names posted above... I hope you choose one of those for Jett , or MY GIFT IS FOR KEEPS.








*


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok Now I see it- my paper doesnt have that space signed that says I can use the kennel name. I know that Lynda got Chloe from Ballet Blanc so I am going to see if she used the kennel name in her registration. Gosh this is much more complicated than I thought, it's a good thing I posted on here about this or I feel as if I wouldve been getting my papers right back with no registration!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Susan...I wish I had registered Panda despite it only putting money in the AKC pockets since it is nice to have one more way to prove that my little girl is my furbaby in case someone tries stealing her.[/B]


Hi Again, Susan,









Thanks







I have been searching for YEARS







since I first bought two purebred Persians in the early 80's and registered them with the CFA (Cat Fancier's Association)... to figure out what was the advantage for bothering with a paper laying in a drawer for a decade and a half if I was not intending to show. Your reply is certainly a reasonable reason and answer to the question. Thank-you.









~Carole~

Lori,
It is good you brought up the topic of conversation







because we all are learning from your post.
Jett is a DOLL







and I am sure a wonderful "official" name can be found.









~Carole~

EDIT: I just wanted to add that I don't think Angie Stanberry is against the DIVINE name being registered by the pet owners in AKC simply to be against it...or to be difficult. It is just a little more protection that her pet placed babies won't be used by an unscrupulous owner for breeding purposes...so I do understand her point in not wishing to give permission on the paperwork. IMO her stance is a responsible one.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> <span style="color:#FF6600">Hi Linda,
> 
> Sassy was estimated to be at the most 4.5 lbs and was placed due to her underbite. I had thought it would be a slight underbite (but was much worse and the teeth were not aligned) since Susan had wanted to keep her for show but at 10 weeks she was evaluated by the breeder of the parents (Divine sold the parents to Mystique) and she was placed as a pet. She was shipped to me on a direct short flight I brought at 12 weeks. She fluctuates between 6 lbs and 6.6 lbs and is now a very trim 6.2 lbs which is her best weight. She has no fat on her at all. Most of the time those formulas do not work I am finding out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> EDIT: I just wanted to add that I don't think Angie Stanberry is against the DIVINE name being registered by the pet owners in AKC simply to be against it...or to be difficult. It is just a little more protection that her pet placed babies won't be used by an unscrupulous owner for breeding purposes...so I do understand her point in not wishing to give permission on the paperwork. IMO her stance is a responsible one.[/B]


*I promise I am not trying to cause any trouble, you all are the BEST on here and I am so pleased we are talking about this. No matter what though... if you USE a breeder's kennel name for a PET registration, it cannot be used by "unscrupulous" breeding purposes because it STILL will be a limited (and not full) registration which is clearly marked by a completely different color border. Therefore if a person irresponsibly bred that dog and went to register the litter, they would find out through DNA and registration that the dog was NOT from full breedable registration. Sure, people will still do naughty things like breeding when they aren't allowed, but that doesn't mean that NOBODY should register their kennel name for pets.

That dog also cannot be shown, whether the kennel gives permission for their name usage or NOT. I truly respect everyone's views on here though but I just hope that people will make their own decisions about whether registering a pet is for them or not. We all have our own way of doing things but that is ok. I hope you all have a wonderful night and day tomorrow!*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193095
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just withhold papers until proof of spay/neuter on pets. The reason paperwork is withheld is that some people would use the numbers and AKC information to register with one of the other registries, then just advertise pedigree,etc. to sell pups. 
Just this weekend, I had someone inquire about a future pup. At first, I thought she might be interested in a pup for show, but as the talks progressed, the lady made the comment that she hoped to be able to help her daughters go to college and her husband retire. I won't have a pup for her, even on AKC limited registration.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> *I promise I am not trying to cause any trouble, you all are the BEST on here and I am so pleased we are talking about this. No matter what though... if you USE a breeder's kennel name for a PET registration, it cannot be used by "unscrupulous" breeding purposes because it STILL will be a limited (and not full) registration which is clearly marked by a completely different color border. Therefore if a person irresponsibly bred that dog and went to register the litter, they would find out through DNA and registration that the dog was NOT from full breedable registration. Sure, people will still do naughty things like breeding when they aren't allowed, but that doesn't mean that NOBODY should register their kennel name for pets.
> 
> That dog also cannot be shown, whether the kennel gives permission for their name usage or NOT. I truly respect everyone's views on here though but I just hope that people will make their own decisions about whether registering a pet is for them or not. We all have our own way of doing things but that is ok. I hope you all have a wonderful night and day tomorrow!*[/B]




Every breeder has every right to protect their kennel name HOWEVER they want. By not giving their permission for their kennel name to be used as a PET registratiion name *AND* doing limited registration *AND* not giving paperwork until proof of spay or neuter....they are simply protecting their kennel name and themselves from unscrupulous people ...as they see fit. Some breeders may choose to allow pets with their kennel name and just do a limited registration. That certainly is their right as well. From what I have read over the years....you would be AMAZED







at what some wannabee breeders try to pull...and to falsely tout... to a gulible public about where their lines came from.... so I have no qualm whatsoever for reputible breeders doing WHATEVER they personally feel they need to do to protect their good name.

As far as people registering their pet Maltese with AKC...I certainly have no problem AT ALL with it ...so I am not exactly sure where you are coming from in your post. I simply asked the question earlier in this thread for my own PERSONAL curiosity about the benefit of it ... and certainly not to either dissuade OR persuade others in regard to registering THEIR pet Maltese with the AKC.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I just withhold papers until proof of spay/neuter on pets. The reason paperwork is withheld is that some people would use the numbers and AKC information to register with one of the other registries, then just advertise pedigree,etc. to sell pups.
> Just this weekend, I had someone inquire about a future pup. At first, I thought she might be interested in a pup for show, but as the talks progressed, the lady made the comment that she hoped to be able to help her daughters go to college and her husband retire. I won't have a pup for her, even on AKC limited registration.[/B]


Thanks Faye...
You breeders that have lived some of this craziness







can explain it better than I EVER could!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's great that we all got to share our opinions together based on our experiences. Have a great day!*


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I wanted to say that I love some of the names!!! I especially like "Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane"!!!

I think there is some confusion with the registration papers though. The registration papers say "Permission To Use An AKC Registered Kennel Name"....."Registered" being the key word here. One of the requirements to get name registered with AKC is "The kennel name must be unique and unable to be found in any domestic or foreign dictionary." (http://www.akc.org/reg/kennelnames.cfm?SEARCH_BUTTON.X=12\&SEARCH_BUTTON.Y=9 )

The "Divine" in Divine Maltese cannot be registered because divine is a real word....however "Marcris" Maltese is a registered kennel name with the AKC and one would need Joyce's signature on that line to use the Marcris prefix..

As a side note I have known Angie for years and I know she is very proud of ALL of the puppies she produces. She does not demand that the pet puppies names start with Divine because sometimes the owners have other ideas as to what they want to name their new babies...........but she is very honored when they choose to use the Divine prefix as part of their chosen name.

I hopes this helps to clear up some of the confusion concerning the box for the "Permission To Use An AKC Registered Kennel Name" box on the registration forms.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I wanted to say that I love some of the names!!! I especially like "Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane"!!!
> 
> I think there is some confusion with the registration papers though. The registration papers say "Permission To Use An AKC Registered Kennel Name"....."Registered" being the key word here. One of the requirements to get name registered with AKC is "The kennel name must be unique and unable to be found in any domestic or foreign dictionary." (http://www.akc.org/reg/kennelnames.cfm?SEARCH_BUTTON.X=12\&SEARCH_BUTTON.Y=9 )
> 
> ...



Hi. Thank you for your clarification! I just wanted to make an update that I did email Angie and she said that both she and Linda Nelson (of ballet blanc) would be honored if I chose to use their names as part of Jett's AKC name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I wanted to say that I love some of the names!!! I especially like "Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane"!!!
> 
> I think there is some confusion with the registration papers though. The registration papers say "Permission To Use An AKC Registered Kennel Name"....."Registered" being the key word here. One of the requirements to get name registered with AKC is "The kennel name must be unique and unable to be found in any domestic or foreign dictionary." (http://www.akc.org/reg/kennelnames.cfm?SEARCH_BUTTON.X=12\&SEARCH_BUTTON.Y=9 )
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you for clarifying. How lucky we are to have experienced breeders like you to help us here!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

All I know is that when I rescued Chloe I HAD to change her name. To AKC it will always be: Bruele Creek's Judy!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I hear the name Jett and I keep thinking of that Wings (Paul & Linda McCartney) song Jett.
Very cool.
Jett's soooo cute.
Sorry I'm no help otherwise.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> I wanted to say that I love some of the names!!! I especially like "Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane"!!!
> 
> I think there is some confusion with the registration papers though. The registration papers say "Permission To Use An AKC Registered Kennel Name"....."Registered" being the key word here. One of the requirements to get name registered with AKC is "The kennel name must be unique and unable to be found in any domestic or foreign dictionary." (http://www.akc.org/reg/kennelnames.cfm?SEARCH_BUTTON.X=12\&SEARCH_BUTTON.Y=9 )
> 
> ...




<span style="color:#6600cc">Thank you Sharon for clarifying this and I am glad Angie changed her policy. Not quite 7 years ago, I would have loved to have named Skeeter "Divine's Cute Little Skeeter" but instead I named him "Skeeter, The Cute Little One" since I did not realize her name could not be registered so when she did not sign the AKC form giving me permission, I called her to ask why and Angie had told me her preference is for her show dogs to use her name. 



I am very happy that this is clarified and she is now happy that anyone can use the Divine name if they wish.

I also vote for "Divine's Leaving On A Jettplane" as a great AKC name.



Now Carole, can register her Bella as Divine Bella.

You really explained this so well with a link that was perfect. You are an asset to this forum.



Susan



</span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Ok, I am probably cracking up, but here goes;
> Divine's J. Paul Jetty


----------

